# Other > DWD Book Club >  Book 2: Cogheart by Peter Bunzl

## Suzi

OK this is the second book we are going to read. It's a young adult fiction book set in Victorian England but different... 
Have to come clean, the author is a friend of an old school friend, but I have to say that I'm loving it and have already got the sequel..

http://www.peterbunzl.com/cogheart/

----------


## OldMike

I've ordered a copy should be here early next week  :):

----------


## Paula

Mike, I cant believe you havent got a kindle  :O: 

Ive just downloaded it

----------


## OldMike

I do have a Kindle but prefer a proper book  :):

----------

Suzi (21-07-18)

----------


## Suzi

Me too... Although with poorly wrists I'm going to have to sort my kindle out again I think...

----------


## Paula

I know everyones going to cry sacrilege but, for me, its about the story, not the paper its on. And a Kindle is definitely easier when youve got sore hands  :O:

----------


## OldMike

Agreed but I find it easier to read the printed page rather that stare at a screen  :O:

----------

Paula (21-07-18)

----------


## CaterpillarGirl

Count me in, my daughter has a copy of this so I will ask her if I can borrow it when she comes home, I'm sure she won't mind but I'd rather not take it without asking

----------

Suzi (22-07-18)

----------


## Suzi

Good to have you aboard!  :):

----------


## CaterpillarGirl

I completely forgot to ask her when she got back from my dad's earlier but I've just got it off her now, I'll start reading it tonight  :):

----------


## Paula

Ive just finished it!

----------


## CaterpillarGirl

I'm only on chapter 2 so far

----------


## Suzi

Finished it? Lol....

----------


## OldMike

I've read the first few pages of Cogheart  :):

----------


## Suzi

Are you enjoying it?

----------


## OldMike

> Are you enjoying it?


Hardly started it and not read anything since last post, I'm sure I'll get round to reading it eventually.

----------


## Suzi

It's really good when you get into it....

----------


## Jaquaia

Have you seen the 4th book is out?

----------


## Suzi

I have! It's on my wishlist!  :):

----------

